# Fly fishing for specks



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

I was wondering how y'all fish for specks with fly gear? I know the redfish routine, but I've never seen anyone drifting the reef with a fly rod except myself(no luck). So what are you guys doing? I fish mostly east Galveston bay if it makes a difference


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

This time of year, I like to fish the shell with an intermediate (or full sink) line and a broad profile pattern, like a, Clouser Minnow, a Whistler or, a weighted Deceiver. The color of the fly depends on the clarity of the water but, a dark red works well in clear or sandy conditions. I would refer to it as "dredging" for trout.


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

http://www.louisianasportsman.com/printer_friendly.php?id=2580


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

*I like this idea*



crw91383 said:


> http://www.louisianasportsman.com/printer_friendly.php?id=2580


I may have to give this trick a try. The purist may have a heart attack but who cares. I wonder how big a rod you would need to make it work..


----------



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah that was what I thought when I read it might try it out though


----------

